# Rescaping 125 gallon high tech tank... Soil questions



## Mancas24 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hello I am new to this site but I have been a long running member on other aquarium forums. I have been doing planted tanks for a few years now and have a few heavily planted high tech tanks, 40 gallons and under. I have mainly used organic miracle grow with rooting tabs and inert black sand as a top soil, with rather good outcome. I currently have 3x80 watt ho t5 , a 700 gph canister filter, 20# co2 with MR. Aqua Co2 Turbo Diffuser 600. My substrate is a 1inch layer of potting soil, a bit of eco-complete spread thinly and a top layer of turface mvp which is beginning to breakdown and is dusting the tank and the plants are not fairing as well. I have recently ordered the co2 system stated above and have net yet set it up as the substrate is still pending. I would like to redo the entire tank to a high tech tank. My main concern is what is the best alternative to replacing my substrate. I plan on using this method: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=152027 :topped off with ecocomplete then a fine layer of inert black sand as a finishing layer. I plan on keeping my 5 discus in the tank as well as some clown loaches and yoyo loaches and a docile full grown ebjd which are currently in the tank. I would like to keep the plants to stem plant in the back and wisteria and stargrass as the foreground plant as well as some heavy crypt and anubias along the midground. Please let me know what you guys think of what I should do for the Plants and substrate situation. I am willing to spend the money if the outcome would be superior to what I plan on using.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC!

I can't see any problems with your plan. You can see a discussion of some of the commercially available soils here: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/el-natural/84918-suitable-soils-walstad-method.html

I know you are planning a high-tech tank with CO2, but the comments on soil substrates still apply.


----------

